# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնություն

## John

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում,որ թիմը կհաղթի։

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ Անգլիացիները 40 տարի ընդմիջումից հետո կրկին կհաղթեն։

----------


## Աբելյան

Գերմաինան կկրի:

----------


## kiki

չգիտեմ ինչի ամեն տեղ Անգլիայի օգտին եմ քվեարկում, երևի շատ եմ ուզում որ հաղթեն...

----------


## Fobus

Հույս ունեմ Բրազիլիան կհաղթի

----------


## dvgray

Չնայած ես բալետ եմ անելու շվեդներին (շատ եմ հավանում Լարսենի խաղը)  և Արգենտինային , բայց ամենահավանական հաղթողը Բրազիլիան է.

----------


## HardRock

Միանշանակ, Բրազիլիան, ու էս տարի Ռոնալդինոի տարինա լինելու, հետո էլի լավ խաղացողներ կան թիմում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ եմ ուզում,որ Հոլանդիան հաղթի

----------


## AMD

կամ Բրազիլիան կամ էլ Գերմանիան
քվեարկել եմ Բրազիլիաի ոգտին

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չնայած ես բալետ եմ անելու շվեդներին (շատ եմ հավանում Լարսենի խաղը)  և Արգենտինային , բայց ամենահավանական հաղթողը Բրազիլիան է.


  :Good:  


Շվեդիա, Իռլանդիա, Դանիա, Եկվադոր, Խորվաթիա, Սերբիա... Այ էտ կարգի թմեր շատ եմ սիրում, որովհետև իրանք առաջի մեծության աստղեր չունեն, բայց լավ ել տպավորություն են թողում, ու ես միշտ աշխարհի խաղերին իրանց բալետ եմ անում: Օրինակ էս աշխարի խաղերին Շվեիցարիա էլ եմ բալետ անելու (չնայած հույս չունեմ որ մի լավ տեղ կբռնեն), որովհետև իրանք թուրքերին հանեցին:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Լավ ես արդեն ասեմ:
Ես միշտ Գերմանիայի կողմից եմ էղել, էս անգամ էլ իրանց կողմից եմ լինելու: Չնայած էս տարի կազմը էդքան էլ էն չի, որ վստահ ասեմ չեմպիոն կդառնա, բայց մունդիալ 2002-ին էլ էն չէր, բայց ֆինալ մտավ: Մի խոսքով ուզում եմ ու հույս ունեմ, որ Գերմանիան չեմպիոն կդառնա:
Դե Արգենտինա, Հոլանդիա, Իտալիա միշտ սիրել եմ, բայց դե իրանք հետո:
Իսկ Բրազիլիան ուզում եմ խայտառակ լինի, նենց խայտառակ լինի, ոնց Ֆրանսիան անցած չեմպիոնատին էղավ, որ ես քիթս տնգած ման գամ դրանից հետո:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես էլ կուզեմ Բրազիլիան խայտառակվի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խայտառակ չէ,բայց կուզեմ,որ 1/4 ֆինալից դուրս գա:

----------


## John

Ես էլ եմ ուզում,որ Բրազիլիան խայտառակվի,ու նույնիսկ խմբից դուրս չգա։

----------


## Qami

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում,որ Բրազիլիան խայտառակվի,ու նույնիսկ խմբից դուրս չգա։


բայց խի, Բրազիլիան ե հախթտելու..

----------


## Աբելյան

Կտեսնենք  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում,որ Բրազիլիան խայտառակվի,ու նույնիսկ խմբից դուրս չգա։


Ժողովուրդ, էդ ինչի՞ եք տենց ագրեսիվ տրամադրված Բրազիլիայի նկատմամբ :Think: ։  Ինչ-որ վատ բա՞ն է արել :Smile: ։

----------


## kiki

ուռաաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo: 
Այսօր սկսվում է....

հ.գ. ես դեմ չեմ Բրազիլիային, քանի որ հրաշալի խաղացողներ ունի...բայց արդեն մի քանի անգամ զգացել են թե ինչ է դա, այդ պատճառուվ իսպանացի մադրիդիսներին կուզեի տեսնել հաղթողի դերում...կամ էլ անգլիացիներին...
...դե լավ, կամ էլ պորտուգալացիներին...

----------


## Sunny Stream

Գերմանիա :Clapping:  
*Բալլակ*  :Good:   :Blush: 
Ուռռռա!!! :Goblin:  
Փորձվել են, չեն հաղթել!!! :Angry2:

----------


## John

Բրազիլիայի նկատմամբ վատ  եմ տրամադրված,որովհետև այնտեղ են խաղում Ռոբինյոն ու Ռոնալդոն՝իմ ամենաչսիրած ֆուտբոլիստներից 2-ը։

----------


## John

1-ին գոլը խփվեց աշխարհի առաջնությունում. Գերմանիա–Կոստա Ռիկա 6-րդ րոպեին արդեն 1-0.Շատ գեղեցիկ գոլ էր...

----------


## Աբելյան

Տեսաք Էկվադորը ոնց կրե՞ց: 
Գերմանիան ու Էկվադորն են հելնելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հոլանդիա

----------


## John

Գերմանիա-Կոստա Ռիկա 4-2
 Էկվադոր-Լեհաստան 2-0

----------


## Աբելյան

Նկատեցի՞ք առաջին խաղի 2 կեսերն էլ նույն սցենարով էին: Սկզբում մի հատ Գերմանիան խփեց, հետո Կոստա Ռիկան, հետո էլի Գերմանիան: Ամենաշատը ինձ Վանչոպեի խաղը դուր եկավ:

----------


## John

Այսոր էլ են հետաքրքիր հանդիպումներ սպասվում.
18.00 Անգլիա–Պարագվայ
21.00 Տրինիդատ և Տոբակո–Շվեդիա
24.00 Արգենտինա–Կոտ դ՛Իվուար

----------


## Վազգեն

Անգլիայի խաղին այսօր նայելով՝ համոզվեցի, որ հազիվ թե իրանք հաղթեն այս տարի։ Հիմար մարզիչ ունեն։  :Think:  
  Ես, ինչպես միշտ, Պորտուգալիային ու Իսպանիային եմ բալետ անելու։

----------


## kiki

Անգլիայի խաղը նոր վերջացավ , հաղթեցին, բայ ես ավելին էի սպասում...հուսով եմ  իմ սիրելի կիսապաշտպանությունը մյուս անգամ ինձ կուրախացնի...
իմիջիայլոց, գերմանացու առաջին գոլը շատ գեղեցիկ էր...

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր Սերբիա - Հոլանդիա խաղն ա: Մաղթում եմ սերբերին հաջողություն: Հոլանդիայի թմից զզվում եմ!

----------


## FC-MIKA

Անգլիա–Պարագվայ 1:0
Տրինիդատ և Տոբակո–Շվեդիա 0:0
Արգենտինա–Կոտ դ՛Իվուար  2:1

----------


## kiki

Կոդ դ'եվուարը շատ լավ տպավորութնուն թողեց: Դրոգբաին եմ խղճում:

----------


## Qami

Իմ դուրն ել եկավ կորդևաուրան

----------


## Էդգար

Ով կարող է ինձ ասել սայթ որտեղից ես կարող այս գոլերը քաշել

----------


## Qami

եսիմ՞ :Shok:          հա իմացա   կարոխա  totobet.am

----------


## Աբելյան

Կոտ Դ'Իվուարի թիմը աֆրիկական թմերի մեջ ամենաշատն եմ սիրում.
Կոլո Տուրե
Կանգա Ակալե
Դիդիե Դրոգբա
Էբուե
Կալու: 
Ափսոս. հույս ունեի արգենտինացիներին մի լավ դաս կտան:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Վատ թիմ չի ԿոտԴիվուարը,բայց դե Արգենտինանելա լավը:

----------


## Artgeo

Տեսա՞ք Ավստրալիա - Ճապոնիա խաղը  :Shok:   Շատ լավն էր  :Hands Up:  


 :Blush:

----------


## John

Ավստրալիա - Ճապոնիան իսկապես լավ խաղ էր,իսկ այժմ ընթացքի մեջ գտնվող ԱՄՆ–Չեխիա խաղը ավելի լավն է...1-ին խաղակեսից հետո 0-2,ափսոս Կոլլերը վնասվածք ստացավ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ով կարող է ինձ ասել սայթ որտեղից ես կարող այս գոլերը քաշել


www.goal.com

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ավստրալիա - Ճապոնիան իսկապես լավ խաղ էր,իսկ այժմ ընթացքի մեջ գտնվող ԱՄՆ–Չեխիա խաղը ավելի լավն է...1-ին խաղակեսից հետո 0-2,ապսոս Կոլլերը վնասվածք ստացավ...


Ռոսիցկու խփած գոլը ուղղակի գլուխգործոց էր:

----------


## Աբելյան

Գիտեք Չեխիա-ԱՄՆ խաղը որ խաղին նմանացրեցի՞ Հայաստան Չեխիա խաղը հիշում եք՞ 0-3: Էտ խաղում էլ հենց սկզբից Կոլլերը գլխով գոլ խփեց, հետո Ռոսիցկին առաջին կեսի վերջում հեռվից գոլ խփեց, երկրորդ կեսում էլ, դարպասապահի հետ մեկը 1-1 հելավ ու գոլ խփեց: Ախր  համարյա նույն խաղն էր երեկ  :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ Իտալիայի խաղը տեսաք՞ 
Կեսից զգացի աչքերս էլ չկան, բայց հո Իտալիայի խաղը բաց չէի թողելու՞ Մի ձև դիմացա մինչև վերջ, առավոտը հելնեմ տենամ աչքերս քիչ ա մնում պայթեն  :Black Eye:  : Բայց լավ խաղացին երեկ Իտալացիները: Ափսոս Տոտտին վնասվածք ստացավ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Այսօր.
18:00 Հվ. Կորեա - Տոգո
21:00 Ֆրանսիա - Շվեյցարիա (ափսոս Ջիբրիլ Սիսսեն չի խաղալու  :Sad:  )
24:00 Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա (go Croatia!!!)

----------


## FC-MIKA

> 24:00 Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա (go Croatia!!!)


*Go BRAZIL*
Իմ կարծիքով Բրազիլիան կհաղթի 4:0 հաշվով:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ցանկություն՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 0:1
Կարծում եմ՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 2:0

----------


## John

> Ցանկություն՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 0:1
> Կարծում եմ՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 2:0


Իմ մոտ էլ համարյա նույնն է՝
Ցանկություն՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 1։3
Կարծում եմ՝ Բրազիլիա - Խորվաթիա 3:1
Ի դեպ
Տոգո–Հրվ.Կորեա 1-2

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆրանսիա-Շվեյցարիա 0-0
Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա 1-0

----------


## Աբելյան

Խաղը նայեցի: Ասեմ, որ բրազիլացիները հաղթանակի արժանի չեին: Խաղի տրամաբանական արդյունքը ոչ-ոքին էր: Հալալա խորվաթներին: Ուղղակի բախտները չբերեց:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Խաղը նայեցի: Ասեմ, որ բրազիլացիները հաղթանակի արժանի չեին: Խաղի տրամաբանական արդյունքը ոչ-ոքին էր:


Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## John

Իսկպես բրազիլացիները  լավ չէին խաղում,ու մաքսիմում ոչ-ոքիի էին արժանի,իսկ խորվաթներն էլ մինիմում ոչ-ոքիի էին արժանի,այսինքն տրամաբանական ելքը ոչ-ոքին էր,բայց ափսոս,որ այդքան վատ խաղալով հանդերձ բրազիլացիները հաղթեցին... 
18.00 Իսպանիա-Ուկրաինա!!! լավ խաղ է լինելու կարծում եմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

2 թիմերի խաղն էլ ինձ դուր չի գալիս (Ուկրաինայի թիմը ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում) : Ես երևի ավելի մեծ հաճույքով դիտեմ H խմբի մյուս խաղը, քան այդ խաղը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 18.00 Իսպանիա-Ուկրաինա!!! լավ խաղ է լինելու կարծում եմ:


Իմ կարծիքով խաղը կավարտվի 0-0 հաշվով:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ Իսպանիա---Ուկրաինա 2:0:

----------


## kiki

Իմ իսպանացիները վերջացրեցին խաղը 4:0 հաշվով: Նայել եմ վերջին մասը միայն 30 րոպե համարյա, վերջին գոլը շատ լավ էր, հատկապես Պույոլի անցումները: ուզում էի որ Ռաուլը 5-րդը խփի...ցավոք չխփեց, տեսնես մյուս անգամ գոնե կանի՞...

----------


## John

Ուկրաինային խղճում եմ...վատ չէին խաղում,բայց Իսպանիան էր շատ լավ խաղում,իսկ 11 մետրանոց ու կարմիր քարտ չկար ...

----------


## John

1-ին տուրը ցույց տվեց,որ ամենալավ մարզավիճակում գտնվում են Չեխիայի ու Իսպանիայի հավաքականները,բայց ամեն ինչ առջևում է։

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսպանիան խմբից սենց թե նենց դուրս կգա, բայց չեմ կարծում որ 1/8-ից են կողմ կանցնի:

Տեսաք Թունիսի խաղը՞: Փախած խաղ էր: Թունիսն էլ 1 միավորին հեչ արժանի չէր:  :Nono:  
Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Ուկրաինան կանցնի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գերմանիա-Լեհաստան 1-0
91 Նոյվիլ

----------


## arnix

ITALIA - ԻՏԱԼԻԱ – ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ  :Hands Up:  

Ճանաչե՝ք ապագա չեմպիոններին և իմ նախընտրած մեկնարկային կազմը  :Smile:  
*
                                                        [ Gianluigi BUFFON ]


 [ Alessandro NESTA ]              [ Fabio CANNAVARO ]               [ Gianluca ZAMBROTTA ]


[ Simone PERROTTA ]   [ Gennaro GATTUSO ]   [ Andrea PIRLO ]   [ Daniele DE ROSSI ]


                                                         [ Francesco TOTTI ]


                                [ Luca TONI ]                                   [ Allesandro DEL PIERO ]


*
Marco MATERAZZI
Alberto GILARDINO
Filippo INZAGHI
Marco AMELIA
Andrea BARZAGLI
Mauro CAMORANESI
Fabio GROSSO
Vincenzo IAQUINTA
Massimo ODDO
Angelo PERUZZI
Cristian ZACCARDO

----------


## Մասսագետ

ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ - ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ
Ծանոթացեք ապագա չեմպիոններին

1 DIDA (GK)
2 CAFU
3 LUCIO
4 JUAN
5 EMERSON
6 ROBERTO CARLOS
7 ADRIANO
8 KAKA
9 RONALDO
10 RONALDINHO
11 ZE ROBERTO
12 ROGERIO CENI (GK)
13 CICINHO
14 LUISAO
15 CRIS
16 GILBERTO
17 GILBERTO SILVA
18 MINEIRO
19 JUNINHO PERNAMBUCANO
20 RICARDINHO
21 FRED
22 JULIO CESAR (GK)
23 ROBINHO

----------


## Աբելյան

Մրրիկ. բայց էտի Բրազիլիայի կազմը չի՞:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հալալ ա շվեդներին!!!  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեկ էլ ինձ շատ-շատ դուր ա եկել Էկվադորցիների խաղը  :Good:  Չեմ զարմանա, եթե գերմանացիներին վերջի խաղում կրեն: Գերմանիան լեհերին մի գնդակի տարբերությունով ա տանում, իրանք 2: Գերմանիան Կոստա Ռիկային 2 գնդակի տարբերությունով ա տանում, իրանք 3: => իրանք գերմանացիներից պակաս շանսեր չունեն չեմպիոնության համար:

----------


## John

Այսօր` 
18.00 Արգենտինա-Սերբիա 
21.00 Հոլանդիա-Կոտ դ 'Իվուար 
24.00 Մեքսիկա-Անգոլա

----------


## kiki

:Shok:  Մրրի՞կ, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս...

----------


## Artgeo

> Մրրի՞կ, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս...


Ի՞նչ եք հարցակվել  :LOL:  Ինքը սկզբում գրելա իր ցանկությունը, հետո դառը ճշմարտությունը, դժվարա՞ հասկանալ  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ափսոս. եդքան լավ թիմ էր Կոտ Դ'Իվուարը, բայց դուրս մնաց: Մեկ էլ սերբերի համար եմ ափսոսում. ընտրականում 1 հատ գոլ թողեցին 10 խաղում, հիմա 1 խաղում 6 գոլ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պորտուգալիա-Իրան 2-0
Դեկու,Կ.Ռոնալդո

----------


## John

Կոտ դ՛Իվուարի հավաքականին իսկապես ափսոսում եմ,քանի որ իսկապես սհատ լավ թիմ ունեին ու շատ լավ էին խաղում՝կարելի է ասել հարավ–ամերիկյան ոճով,բայց բախտերը չբերեց,որ եդքան ուժեղ խումբ էին ընկել,ու չկարողացան հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալ։Արգենտինան էլ ապացուցեց իր բարձր կարգը...Իսկ այսօրվա՝Պորտւգալիա–Իրան խաղում Պորտուգալիան մի գլուխ բարձր էր,ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեխիան...  :Cray:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գերմանիա-Էկվադոր 3-0
Լեհաստան-Կոստա-Ռիկա 2-1
Անգլիա-Շվեդիա 2-2
Պարագվայ-Տրինիդադ Տոբագո 2-0

----------


## John

Պորտուգալիա–Մեքսիկա 2-1
Անգոլա–Իրան 1-1
այժմ ընթացքի մեջ են՝
ԱՐԳԵՆՏԻՆԱ–ՀՈԼԱՆԴԻԱ 
Կոտ դ՛Իվուար–Սերբիա

----------


## Աբելյան

Արգենտինա-Հոլանդիա 0-0
Կոտ Դիվուար-Սերբիա 3-2

Ցավում եմ սերբերի համար:

----------


## John

Իտալիա–Չեխիա 2-0
Գանա–ԱՄՆ 2-1 
Այս խմբից հաջորդ փուլ անցան Իտալիան և Գանան։

----------


## kiki

Մոլոդեց Գանա !!!

----------


## Anul

կարողա ծիծաղեք, բայց չեք պատկերացնում, թե Գանային իիինչ ձևի բալետ եմ անում  :Hands Up:   կարծում եմ նրանք դեռ առաջ էլ կգնան :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  չնայած դրա համար կարծեմ պետք է Բրազիլիային հաղթեն, այո?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոլոդեց Գանա !!!


Էս խաղի հաշիվն էլ էի ճիշտ գուշակել  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Ապրի Բյուրը :Smile: 
Իսկ ես սպասում էի, որ նրանց Կոդ դե' վուառը կմինանա, բայց չկարողացան...

----------


## John

Ճապոնիա–Բրազիլիա 1-4
Ավստրալիա–Խորվաթիա 2-2
Այս խմբից հաջորդ փուլ դուրս եկան Բրազիլիան և Խորվաթիան։

----------


## John

Արդեն հայտնի են 1/8 եզրափակչի 6 զույգեր։
Գերմանիա–Շվեդիա
Արգենտինա–Մեքսիկա
Իտալիա–Ավստրալիա
Անգլիա–Էկվադոր
Հոլանդիա–Պոլտուգալիա
Բրազիլիա–Գանա
հավանաբար նրանց կմիանան
Իսպանիա–Ֆրանսիա և Ուկրաինա–Շվեյցարիա կամ Հրվ. Կորեա զույգերը։

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ճապոնիա–Բրազիլիա 1-4
> Ավստրալիա–Խորվաթիա 2-2
> Այս խմբից հաջորդ փուլ դուրս եկան Բրազիլիան և Խորվաթիան։


Մի րոպե: Խորվաթիան չի անցել:

----------


## Աբելյան

1/8-ում բալետ եմ անելու Էկվադորին, Շվեդիային, Իտալիային, Ֆրանսիային ու Շվեյցարիային (եթե անցնեն):

----------


## John

> Մի րոպե: Խորվաթիան չի անցել:


Իհարկե չի անցել :Smile:   պատահաբար Ավստրալիայի փոխարեն Խորվաթիա եմ գրել... բայց հետր զույգերը գրելիս ճիշտ եմ գրել։

----------


## John

Ես էլ երկրպագելու եմ 1/8–ում Իտալիա,Անգլիա,Գանա

----------


## John

Իսպանիա-Ս.Արաբիա 1-0
Ուկրաինա-Թունիս 1-0
Հաջորդ փուլ դուրս եկան Իսպանիան եվ Ուկրաինան:

----------


## Աբելյան

Տենում եք Շվեյցարիան մի հատ գոլ չի թողել 3 խաղում  :Hands Up:

----------

Ռուֆուս (30.03.2014)

----------


## John

1/8 եզրափակիչ 

Գերմանիա–Շվեդիա 2-0 Շնորհավորում եմ Մրրիկին ու Գերմանիայի հավաքականի մյուս բոլոր բազմամիլիոն երկրպագուներին։

----------


## Աբելյան

Ծախած խաղ էր: Ով գիտի գերմանացիները շվեդներին քանի միլիոն են տվել խաղը կրվելու համար:  
Կամ էլ ով գիտի շվեդներին ով ա ստիպել որ կրվեն: 
Օրինակ  մրցավարը ինչի կարմիր քարտ տվեց Լուչիչին. ըտեղ ոչ մի կոպիտ խաղ էլ չկար: 

Ափսոս:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ոչինչ էսօր անգլիացիները իրանց հալը կտենան:

----------


## John

Արգենտինա–Մեքսիկա 2-1( լ.ժ.)
Այսօր՝
Անգլիա–Էկվադոր
Պորտուգալիա–Հոլանդիա 
Իսկ Անգլիան էսօր խոշորովա հաղթելու!!!

----------


## Xelston

Մեկա վերջը Բրազիլիանա,   ուզում ենք բալետ անենք, ուզում ենք չանենք . ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Ծախած խաղ էր: Ով գիտի գերմանացիները շվեդներին քանի միլիոն են տվել խաղը կրվելու համար:  
> Կամ էլ ով գիտի շվեդներին ով ա ստիպել որ կրվեն: 
> Օրինակ  մրցավարը ինչի կարմիր քարտ տվեց Լուչիչին. ըտեղ ոչ մի կոպիտ խաղ էլ չկար: 
> 
> Ափսոս:


Շատ ճիշտ ես: Ծախված խաղեր էին նաև Բրազիլիա-Խորվաթիա, Բրազիլիա-Ավստրալիա, Բրազիլիա-ճապոնիա: Լուչիչի դեղիններն էլ շատ տեղին էին, երկրորդ դեղինի ժամանակ, որ Կլոսեն արդեն Լուչիչին անցել էր, ինքը "բռնեց" Կլոսեին՝ չթողնելով, որ առաջ գնա: 
Կարճ ասած չգիտեմ ինչու ա քեզ տենց բաներ թվում, բայց Գերմանիան շատ ավելի ուժեղ թիմա Շվեդիայից, Գերմանիան խմբայինում շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց Շվեդիայից ու վերջապես առաջնությունը Գերմանիայում ա, բալշչիկների ճնշմանը շատ դժվար ա դիմանալ Գերմանիայի հետ խաղերում: Չեմ հասկանում` ինչու ա քեզ տենց զարմացնում Գերմանիայի հաղթանակը:

----------


## John

Անգլիա–Էկվադոր 1-0
Պորտուգալիա–Հոլանդիա 1-0

----------


## Աբելյան

Օրինակ Հենրիկ Լարսսոնը ինձ թվումա ինադու չխփեց պենալը, որովհետև սկի ես էդքան ծուռ չէի խփի:

Էկվադորն էլ թռավ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս Հոլանդիայի համար.ես ուզում էի իրանք կրեն:

----------


## linus

իտալի : ավստրալիա 1:0  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Օրինակ երեկ Շվեյցարացիները արժանի չէին 1/4 դուրս գալու՞: Ափսոս. առանց գոլ թողելու թռան: Դե Ուկրաինան Իտալիային էլ կկրի 1/4-ում, որովհետև տենց ա խոսացված: Մեկ էլ տեսար Ուկրաինան նույն բանը անի ինչ որ Հունաստանը արեց 2004-ին:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հեչ ինձ էս աշխարհի առաջնությունը դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հեչ ինձ էս աշխարհի առաջնությունը դուր չի գալիս:


Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս,բացի Արգենտինայից,Գերմանիայից ու Իսպանիայից էս պահին էլ ոչ մեկ արժանի չի հաղթելու իմ կարծիքով:Հոլանդիայի դուրս գալուց հետո ես շատ եմ ուզում,որ Իսպանիան կրի:

----------


## John

Բրազիլիա–Գանա 3-0
Ֆրանսիա–Իսպանիա 3-1
Բրազիլացիների 2–րդ գոլը խաղից դուրս էր ։ Ֆրանսիային էլ հալալա։

----------


## John

1/4  եզրափակիչ
Արգենտինա–Գերմանիա
Իտալիա–Ուկրաինա
Անգլիա–Պորտուգալիա
Բրազիլիա–Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Աբելյան

Տեսա՞ք ասում էի Իսպանիան 1/8-ից են կողմ չի անցնի: Հալալ ա Ֆրանսիային!!! Էսա կտենաք Բրազիլիային Գանայի օրն ա քցելու!!! Հալալ ա Վիեյրային! Հիմնականում իրա շնորհիվ Ֆրանսիան անցավ:

----------


## John

> Հալալ ա Ֆրանսիային!!! Էսա կտենաք Բրազիլիային Գանայի օրն ա քցելու!!!


Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

Տեսաք ինչ եղավ  :Sad:  ...  Casillass  :Sad:  ... Իսպանիա :Bye:   ... Ինչ թիմ երկրպագում եմ պարտվում է ...  :Sad:   ... Վերջին հույսս Անգլիան է  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Տեսաք ինչ եղավ  ...  Casillas  ... Իսպանիա  ... Ինչ թիմ երկրպագում եմ պարտվում է ...   ... Վերջին հույսս Անգլիան է


Դե ես էլ ուրախ կլինեմ,որ Անգլիան քեզ հուսախաբ չանի.

----------


## ՄԱՐՏՈՒՆԻ

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում,որ թիմը կհաղթի։


Իմ կարծիքով կհաղթի Բրազիլիան

----------


## kiki

էս ինչե՜ր եք գրել... :Shok:  
Իսպանիան լավ վիճակում էր առաջին կեսում, Ռաուլին իզուր փոխարինեց, իսկ Խոակինին շուտ պիտի հանած լիներ, պաշտպաններն էլ մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինեին, ավելի լավ կլիներ...էխ :Sad:  ...Ռաուլիս ծնունդն էր, զզվելի նվեր եղավ :Sad: ...տենսեմ Անգլիաս ինչ կանի...

----------


## Anul

ինչքան գնում է, ավելի ու ավելի է ակնհայտ դառնում Բրազիլիայի հաղթանակը, չեք կարծում?

եկեք ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքն ասենք, թե ով կհաղքի 1/4 -ում.
օրինակ այսքան ժամանակ ես որ հավաքականին ասում եի, որ կհաղթի, հաղթել է. լուրջ եմ ասւմ  :Hands Up:   բացի Ֆրանսիա-Իսպանիա խաղից. այդ մեկը շատ էի կասկածում. 
Արգենտինա–Գերմանիա- Գերմանիա
Իտալիա–Ուկրաինա-Իտալիա
Անգլիա–Պորտուգալիա-Անգլիա
Բրազիլիա–Ֆրանսիա-Բրազիլիա

----------


## Anul

> ... Ինչ թիմ երկրպագում եմ պարտվում է ...   ... Վերջին հույսս Անգլիան է


ճիշտ կանես Բրազիլիային երկրպագես. եքա կուրախանաս վերջում :Hands Up:

----------


## Bonita

Ես կերկրպագեմ Բրազիլիա այն ժամանակ, երբ Alexandro Sanz_ը կգա Հյաստան ու համերգ կտա , Stevie Wonder_ը կսկսի տեսնել , օրը կունենա 31 ժամ , գոնե 1 օր ես ու ախպերս չենք կռվի , Հռոմի Պապը կգա մեր տուն խաշ ուտելու …. :LOL:

----------


## John

Արգենտինա–Գերմանիա- Գերմանիա
Իտալիա–Ուկրաինա-Ուկրաինա
Անգլիա–Պորտուգալիա-Անգլիա
Բրազիլիա–Ֆրանսիա-Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Anul

Բրազիլիա-Ֆրանսիա- Բրազիլիա  :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:   լաաաավ էլի, անհնար է

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր Իտալիան ա խաղում: Վախում եմ խաղը խոսացված ըլնի, ու Իտալիան դուրս գա:

----------


## John

> Էսօր Իտալիան ա խաղում: Վախում եմ խաղը խոսացված ըլնի, ու Իտալիան դուրս գա:


Ախպեր ու՞մ հետ խոսացված լինի։Ուկրաինացիների՞ թե՞ մրցավարի։1-ինը բացառում եմ,իսկ 2–րդը քիչ հավանական է։ Կարծում եմ Ուկրաինան ջարդելու է «Սկուադրա»–ին

----------


## Egern.net

> Ախպեր ու՞մ հետ խոսացված լինի։Ուկրաինացիների՞ թե՞ մրցավարի։1-ինը բացառում եմ,իսկ 2–րդը քիչ հավանական է։ Կարծում եմ Ուկրաինան ջարդելու է «Սկուադրա»–ին


Իզուր եք այդպես վստահ:
Ուկրաինան Շվեյցարիայի հետ խաղին ցույց տվեց, թե ինչքան անհետաքրքիր կարող է լինել ֆուտբոլը: Դա կարծում եմ այս առաջնության ամենամութ խաղն էր: Այդպիսի խաղ հանդուրժողը (չասեմ ցուցադրողը) իրավունք չունի խաղալ կիսաեզրափակչում: Դա  ամենալավ դեպքում կնմանվի Հունաստանի հավաքականին, որը դառնալով Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն` պարտվեց Ճապոնիայի հավաքականին.........
Վստահ եմ, որ աշխարհի առաջնությունը պետք է անցնի լարված պայքարում և մշտական լարվածության մեջ պահի ֆուտբոլասերին: Իսկ Ուկրաինայի հավաքականը այսօր ի զորու չէ դա անել: Այնպես որ ամբողջ ուժով Իտալիայի կո-մից եմ և հույս ունեմ, որ հենց նա կհաղթի:
Իսկ մյուս զույգերում իմ կարծիքով կհաղթեն Բրազիլիան, Անգլիան և Արգենտինան (եթե բացառենք հնարավոր պայմանավորվածությունն ու կողմնակալությունը):

----------


## kiki

> Իսկ մյուս զույգերում իմ կարծիքով կհաղթեն Բրազիլիան, Անգլիան և Արգենտինան (եթե բացառենք հնարավոր պայմանավորվածությունն ու կողմնակալությունը):


քո կարծիքով, հակառակ դեպքում անպայման պայմանավորվածությունն ու կողմնակալությունը պիտի լինի՞...ես համաձայն չեմ, ֆուտբոլը շատ դեպքերում անկանխատեսելի է...


համ էլ, Իտալիան էս պահին կրում է 3:0 հաշվով :Smile:

----------


## John

Դժվար թե մեկնումեկը ասի,որ երեկվա խաղերից մեկնումեկը պայմանավորված էր։
Գերմանիա–Արգենտինա 1-1(4-2)
Իտալիա–Ուկրաինա 3-0

----------


## Egern.net

> Դժվար թե մեկնումեկը ասի,որ երեկվա խաղերից մեկնումեկը պայմանավորված էր։
> Գերմանիա–Արգենտինա 1-1(4-2)
> Իտալիա–Ուկրաինա 3-0


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ....
Հայեր ջան, եկեք ծափահարենք Կահնին: Թող նրա արարքը բոլորի համար օրինակ լինի:

----------


## John

> Հայեր ջան, եկեք ծափահարենք Կահնին: Թող նրա արարքը բոլորի համար օրինակ լինի:


ՕԼԻՎԵՐ  ԿԱՀՆԻՆ  :Clapping:   :Clapping:  


Իսկապես հալալա իրան,որ չնայած Լեհմանն էր խաղում,ու հավանաբար Կահնը էլ երբևե չի խաղա հավաքականի կազմում,ու քանի տարի է արդեն,որ իրան հետ լեզվակռվի մեջ են,բայց 11 մետրանոցներից առաջ նա Լեհմանին հոգեբանական աջակցություն ցույց տվեց:

----------


## kiki

առաջին խաղը իրոք շատ լավ էր, իսկ Կաանի մասին արդեն երեկ եմ իմ հիացմունքը արտահայտել, բայց ոչ էս ֆոռումում, հիմա կուղղեմ սխալս:

Իրոք հիացա էդ դարպասապահով, մինչև այդ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ էի շատ սիրում, ու ծանր էի տանում էն փաստը, որ հիմնական դարպասապահը չի: եթե մինչև այդ Լեմմանին չէի սիրում, սկսեցի ավելի շատ չսիրել...
Բայց երեկ մարմնովս սարսուռ անցավ, երբ տեսա, ապրի ինքը, իրոք ոչ բոլորը դա կանեին, ինչ-որ տեղ հնարավոր է նա էլ հենց ուժ տվեց նրան...
կարելի է ասել, ինչ-որ տեղ Կաանը բռնեց այդ գնդակները...հիմարություն է, բայց հավանական հիմարություն...

հ.գ. Հովսեփ ջան, նրանք ինչքան ես գիտեմ լեղվակռվի մեջ չեն եղել, նրանք ընդհանրապես չէին խոսում...

----------


## John

> հ.գ. Հովսեփ ջան, նրանք ինչքան ես գիտեմ լեղվակռվի մեջ չեն եղել, նրանք ընդհանրապես չէին խոսում...


Հնարավոր է,  :Smile:  համենայնդեպս իրար հետ հարաբերությունները լավ չէին:

----------


## John

Այսոր 
ժամը 20.00 Անգլիա-Պորտուգալիա
ժամը 24.00 Բրազիլիա-Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Bonita

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ Արգենտինայի հավաքականին ետքան էլ չէի երկրպագում,բայց խաղի վերջում որ սկսեցին լացել հազիվ էի ինձ զսպում,որ չլացեմ … տխուր էր նայել,ոնց են մոտ 5 – 6 հասուն տղամարդ լացում…  :Cray:  
   Եթե Անգլիան էսօր պարտվի. ուրեմն վաղվա լուրերով կարող եք լսել ` “Երեկ գիշերը 16 տարեկան մի աղջիկ ինքնասպան է եղել … “  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

էէէէէ...  :Cray: 
Անգլիաս էլ դուրս մնաց էդ սիմուլյանտների պատճառով...ուզում եմ քցվել, ո՞վ է գալիս հետս...

----------


## Մասսագետ

ՈՒուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուռա, բրազիլը դուրս մնաց: Իրոք, որ բրազիլիան արժանի էր էս պարտությանը:

----------


## kiki

լիովին համաձայն եմ, ես արդեն հոգնել եմ ասելով, որ սա Բրազիլիա չի, այլ մի խայտառակություն...ես էդպես էլ կարծում էի, դեռ ուշ հրաժեշտ տվեցին, շուտ պիտի դուրս մնաին...

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեք պատկերացնում ինչքան ուրախ եմ: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Ֆրանսիան անցավ, այլ նրա համար, որ Բրազիլիան դուրս մնաց: Հլա իրանց 1-0-ն քիչ էր: Վերջ! Մնացին մենակ Եվրոպացիները: Կրկնվում ա ԵՎՐՈ 2000-ի կիսաեզրափակիչների պատմությունը. Իտալիան կխաղա կազմակերպիչի հետ, Ֆրանսիան էլ Պորտուգալիայի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Անգլիայի համար էլ եմ մի քիչ ցավում: Էս վերջերս մի քիչ Անգլիա էլ էի սկսել բալետ անել:

----------


## John

Ցավոք Անգլիան էլ դուրս թռավ... կարծում եմ Գերմանիան կդաnնա չեմպիոն:
1/2 եզրափակիչ
Գերմանիա-Իտալիա
Պորտուգալիա-Ֆրանսիա

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինձ էլ ա թվում Գերմանիան ա լինելու:

----------


## Ֆելո

ֆրանսիանա հաղթելուա!!! :Think:

----------


## Egern.net

Ամբողջ թափով բալետ եմ անում ԻՏԱԼԻԱյին: Այնտեղ է խաղում իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստը` Ջ. Բուֆֆոնը: Հուսով եմ գերմանացիներին էլ չի հաջողվի նրանց գոլ խփել: Հիշեք, որ անցկացրած 5 խաղերում Իտալիան բաց է թողել 1 գոլ, այն էլ` ինքնագոլ (Ձակարդո)...

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ նենց եմ ուրախացել Իտալիայի համար!!! Միակ մտավախությունս, որ Իտալիան չեմպիոն չեր դարնա, են էր, որ կարող ա Գերմանիային ուզենային չեմպիոն սարքեին: Առաջնությունից առաջ էլ Իտալիային էի բալետ անում, բայց ինձ թվում էր Գերմանիան ա դառնալու: 
Հիմա Բրազիլիան էլ չկա, իսկ քանի որ շան տարում չեմպիոն են դարձել մենակ Բրազիլիան ու Իտալիան => էս տարի Իտալիան չեմպիոն ա!!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գերմանիա...  :Cray: 
Երեկ Հովոն մանթոյից ծիծաղում էր

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

բոցն են ա վ0ր ֆրանսիան vote-ի ցուցակի մեջ չկա  :Smile:  , imho հենց ինքն էլ ա*խ*շարի ճէմպ. կլինի...

----------


## Էդգար

Կտեսնեք Պորտուգալիան այսօր հաղթելու  է,ու մյուս խաղը նույնպես հաղթելու է :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   FORZA PORTUGAL

----------


## kiki

իսկ ես զարմացած եմ և ուրախ իտալացիների համար...ապրեն իրանք, բայց Գերմանիան շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեց էս առաջնության ընթացքում ինձ վրա...

----------


## Sergey

> Կտեսնեք Պորտուգալիան այսօր հաղթելու  է,ու մյուս խաղը նույնպես հաղթելու է    FORZA PORTUGAL


Հուսով եմ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ամբողջ հոգով, սրտով Իտալիայի կողմից եմ, չնայած Գերմանիային դուրս թողեց, չնայած Ֆրանսիան Բրազիլիային դուրս թողեց, բայց մեկ ա Իտալիայի կողմից եմ, դե որտև ըտեղ արդեն փողի հարց ա:
Բայց Ֆրանսիան ա չեմպիոն դառնալու, ինչքան էլ դա զարմանալի լինի ինձ համար: Շան տարում բացի Բրազիլիայից ու Իտալիայից ևս մեկ թիմ չեմպիոն կդառնա: Մեկ էլ էդ Եվրո 2000 պատմությունը կրկնվում ա հա՞:
Մի խոսքով Իտալիա-Ֆրանսիա 2:0 :

Հ.Գ.
Այ սենց վիճակ ա մոտս:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ ինչի՞ եք տենց ագրեսիվ տրամադրված Բրազիլիայի նկատմամբ։  Ինչ-որ վատ բա՞ն է արել։


Ա'րշ, ուրեմն էդ իմ Բրազիլիա չսիրելը սկսվել ա 2002-ից: Սիրածս ֆուտբոլիստը՝ Ռիվալդոն, չեմ հիշում, որ խաղին շատ գռեհիկ դերասանություն արեց. հակառակորդ թիմի խաղացողը գնդակը տալիս էր Ռիվալդոյին, որ անկյունայինը խաղարկի, Ռիվալդոն ձև տվեց, թե գլխին ա կպել, ընկավ գետնին ու սկսեց "զռալ", հակառակորդ թիմի խաղացողը կարմիր քարտ ստացավ: ՈՒ հետո Ռիվալդոն խոստովանեց, որ ոչ մի բան չկար, որ ինքը դերասանություն ա արել: Դրանից հետո (կարծեմ Կոստա-Ռիկայի հետ խաղին), Ռոնալդոն բաց խաղացողին պաս չտվեց (եթե տար, գոլ էր), այլ ինքը փորձեց  անհավանական գոլային դիրքից գոլ խփել, տենց բաներ չեմ սիրում, ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ ա, թիմային խաղ չկա Բրազիլիայում, ամեն մեկը ուզում ա ցույց տա, որ ինքը մյուսից լավն ա: Հետո եզրափակչում Բրազիլիան հաղթեց Գերմանիային (հա էս մեկը սուբյեկտիվ պատճառ ա թիմ ատելու ու ոչ էդքան համոզիչ):
Բրազիլիա ատելս խորացավ: Ես չեմ կարա մի թիմ սիրեմ, որտեղ խաղում ա Ադրիանոյի նման մեծամիտ ու "կռիս", Ռոբինիոյի նման ինքնավստահ էրեխա, Կառլոսի նման "ղզիկ", Ռոնալդոյի նման "վայրի խոզ": Իհարկե կան էդ թիմում հարգանքի արժանի ֆուտբոլիստներ՝ Ժունինիոն, Ռոնալդինիոն, բայց մի թիմ, որ էդքան վստահ ա իրա հաղթանակի վրա ու արհամարհում ա մյուս թիմերին, էդ թիմը պիտի ուղղակի խայտառակվի(էդ նկատելի էր նույնիսկ իրանց հարցազրույցներից), էն էլ լավ պրծան 1/4-ից 1:0 հաշվով դուրս թռան:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավն էր!  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սրանից էլ լավ բան!!! Սիրածս 2 թիմերը եզրափակիչում! Իտալիայի կողմից եմ լինելու, բայց որ Ֆրանսիան էլ հաղթի, դեմ չեմ լինի:

----------


## WhiteNiGGa

ԷԷԷԷ ~ առանց Brazil-ի չի լինում նայել առաջնությունը, սիրածըս թիմը ծախած խաղով կրվավ, Իտալիա-ի վրեն պիտի փող դնեմ ուզած չուզած.

----------


## kiki

Մրրիկ ջան, էս ինչի՞ ես էդպես բարկացած ու էմոցիոնալ...մի բարկացի, լա՞վ... :Smile:  
Ռիվալդոի պատմությունը շատ լավ հիշում եմ, ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում նամն բաներ, բայց որ ասեմ, ինչ -որ վերաբերմունք փոխեց դա ինձ մոտ կոնրետ նրա ու հավաքականի նկատմամբ, սուտ կլինի, ինչպես չեզոք դիրքում եղել էին ինձ համար, էնպես էլ մնացին, հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստենր ունեն, բայց որպես թիմ, ինձ չի ձգել...  
իմիջիայլոց, հակառակորդի ֆուտբոլիստը, չեմ հիշում ով, ոչ թե պարզապես տալիս էր, այլ ինադու ուժեղ հարվածեց արհամարհական նրա վրա (դա էլ մի բանի պտուղը չէր :Wink:  ), դրա համար հետագայում, երբ Ռիվալդոն խաստովանեց, որ սիմուլյացիա է արել, ասում էր, որ գնացել է նամն քայի, քանի որ իբր այնքան էր վիրավորվել նրա այդ արարքից, որ որոշեց ձև տալ, թե իբրև կպել է դեմքին... 
ինչ վերաբերում է էգոիստությանը, ճիշտ ես, Բրազիլիայի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստնրը դրանով աչքի են ընկնում, անգամ ակումբային ֆուտբոլում , բայց դա ոչ միայն նրանք, այլ նաև շատ  *առաջնակարգ* :Smile:   ֆուտբոլիստեր ունեն...
անցնենք առաջ...



> Ես չեմ կարա մի թիմ սիրեմ, որտեղ խաղում ա Ադրիանոյի նման մեծամիտ ու "կռիս", Ռոբինիոյի նման ինքնավստահ էրեխա, Կառլոսի նման "ղզիկ", Ռոնալդոյի նման "վայրի խոզ":


Մրրիկ ջան, արի հարգենք մյուս երկրպագուներին, լա՞վ, ու նման արտեհայտություններ չանենք, օրինակ ինձ էլ գերմանիայի որոշ ֆուտբոլիստներ, օրինակ հենց Լեմմանը դուր չեն գալիս, բայց ես չեմ գրում էն ինչ մտածում եմ, քանի որ հարգում եմ երկրպագուների, այդ թվում նաև քո զգացմունքները...օրնակ ինձ համար բոլորովին հաճելի չէր կարդալ Ադրիանոյի ու հատկապես Կարլոսի մասին գրածդ ... ու, չնայած Ռոնալդոն էլ աչքիս լույսը չի, համենայն դեպս նման արտհայտությունը,կարծում եմ , մեղմ ասած, գեղեցիկ չի...
դե լավ, դաստիարակչական ժամս վերջացնեմ, հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, ու չես նեղանում... :Smile:  

հ.գ. նոր աչքիս տակով անցկացրեցի մեր հարցման արդյունքները՝ Բրազիլիա - 13 , Գերմանիա - 10 ,  այն դեպքում, երբ Իտալիային տվել ենք 3 ձայն, իսկ Ֆրանսիան անգամ ցուցակում չկա ...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
հետաքրքիր է ... հերթական անգամ համոզվում ենք, որ ֆուտբոլը, ու ընդհանրապես համարյա ամեն ինչ այս կյանքում անկանխատեսելի է...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Մրրիկ ջան, էս ինչի՞ ես էդպես բարկացած ու էմոցիոնալ...մի բարկացի, լա՞վ... 
> Ռիվալդոի պատմությունը շատ լավ հիշում եմ, ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում նամն բաներ, բայց որ ասեմ  
> իմիջիայլոց, հակառակորդի ֆուտբոլիստը, չեմ հիշում ով, ոչ թե պարզապես տալիս էր, այլ ինադու ուժեղ հարվածեց արհամարհական նրա վրա (դա էլ մի բանի պտուղը չէր ), դրա համար հետագայում, երբ Ռիվալդոն խաստովանեց, որ սիմուլյացիա է արել, ասում էր, որ գնացել է նամն քայի, քանի որ իբր այնքան էր վիրավորվել նրա այդ արարքից, որ որոշեց ձև տալ, թե իբրև կպել է դեմքին... 
> ինչ վերաբերում է էգոիստությանը, ճիշտ ես, Բրազիլիայի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստնրը դրանով աչքի են ընկնում, անգամ ակումբային ֆուտբոլում , բայց դա ոչ միայն նրանք, այլ նաև շատ  *առաջնակարգ*  ֆուտբոլիստեր ունեն...
> անցնենք առաջ...
> 
> Մրրիկ ջան, արի հարգենք մյուս երկրպագուներին, լա՞վ, ու նման արտեհայտություններ չանենք, օրինակ ինձ էլ գերմանիայի որոշ ֆուտբոլիստներ, օրինակ հենց Լեմմանը դուր չեն գալիս, բայց ես չեմ գրում էն ինչ մտածում եմ, քանի որ հարգում եմ երկրպագուների, այդ թվում նաև քո զգացմունքները...օրնակ ինձ համար բոլորովին հաճելի չէր կարդալ Ադրիանոյի ու հատկապես Կարլոսի մասին գրածդ ... ու, չնայած Ռոնալդոն էլ աչքիս լույսը չի, համենայն դեպս նման արտհայտությունը,կարծում եմ , մեղմ ասած, գեղեցիկ չի...
> դե լավ, դաստիարակչական ժամս վերջացնեմ, հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, ու չես նեղանում...


հավաքականի նկատմամբ մենակ Ռիվալդոյով վերաբերմունքս սուտ կլիներ, բայց լրիվ վերաբերմունքս փոխեց Ռիվալդոյի նկատմամբ: Էդ վերաբերմունք փոխել մարդուց ա կախված, նայած մարդ ինչից կարա իրա վերաբերմունքը փոխի:
Ռիվալդոն շատ արդարացումներ կարար տար էդ դեպքի հետ կապված, բայց ես ինքս էլ եմ հիշում, որ շատ սովորական գնդակը ուղարկեց Ռիվալդոյի, ոնց որ կանեին շատ ուրիշները:
Շատ առաջնակարգ ֆուբոլիստներ ունեն եգոիստության հատկությունը, որոնց ես չեմ հարգում: Մեկը հենց Իձագին:

Կիկ ջան, եթե ես իմ կարծիքը նենց եմ ասում, որ երկարպագուների դուրը չի գալիս, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ես իրանց չեմ հարգում կամ հարգում եմ: Կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնք ինձ էլ են դուր գալիս, բայց ես պատրաստ եմ լսել ցանկացած խոսք նրանց հասցեին, էդ ֆուտբոլիստները ո'չ ընկերներս են, ո'չ բարեկամներս: Ես կարծիքս ասում եմ նենց, ոնց որ կա, ես տենց սովորություն ունեմ, ես ոնց կմտածեմ Ռոնալդոյի և ուրիշների մասին, նենց կգրեմ կամ ընդհանրապես ձեն չեմ հանի, ու Ռոնալդոյի հասցեին մենակ լավ-լավ խոսքեր կհնչեն, ու Ռոնալդոյի բալեշչիկները կուրախանան, որ ինքը տենց լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, առանց մյուս բևեռի կարծիքը լսելու: ՈՒղղակի աստեղերին պետք չի տենց ֆանանատիկորեն վերաբերվել, որ ուրիշի կարծիքից վիրավորվես:

Հ.Գ. մեկ էլ բարկացած ու էմոցիոնալ չէի, շատ հանգիստ էի գրում, ուղղակի սմիլիկ չեմ դրել դրա համար ա տենց թվում  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

համաձայն եմ, վերաբերմունքը կարող է փոխվել , օրինակ էս առաջնության արդյունքում , ես չեմ հիշում, այս ֆոռումում գրել եմ թե չէ, բայց ահավոր աչքիցս ընկել է Պորտուգալիայի հավաքկանը, ու հատկապես Ռոնալդուն, էլ չասեմ ինչի, երևի կհսկանաք, արդեն հոգնել եմ գրելուց...բայց կոնկրետ Ռիվալդոի հետ կապված դեպքից հետո ինձ մոտ առանձնապես վերաբերմունքի ոչ մի փոփոխութուն չարձանագրվեց, երևի , էլի եմ կրկնում, նրա նկատմամբ  դրական , կամ նույնիսկ բացասական վերաբերմունքի բացակայության արդյունք էր...
ինչ վերաբերում է էդ դրվագին, երևի դու լավ չես հիշում, բայց ես չեմ մոռանա հակառակորդի ինչ-որ տեղ բարկացած ձևով  գնդակը ուղարկելը, ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ուժեղ կպավ Ռիվալդոին, բայց ոտքին իհարկե...կարելի է փնտրել էդ դրվագը ու մեկ անգամ էլ նայել, անգամ հետաքրքիր կլինի վերհիշել...
ինչ վերաբերում է կարծիքին, Մրրիկ ջան, ես հո չեմ ասում, կարծիք հայտնել չի կարելի, ես ել եմ ուղիղ մարդ ու արտահայտում եմ իմ և' դրական ,  և' բացասական կարծիքը, բայց...մի բան է արտահայտել կարծիք, մեկ այլ բան ֆուտբոլիստին անվանել  ասենք "կռիս", կամ "ղզիկ"...հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել...ինչ հիմքերի վրա ես անվանում նրան ասենք "ղզիկ"...որտե՞ղ ես տեսել նրա ղզիկությունը, ու ընդհանրապես անիմաստ, ու ...մի խոսքով, վատ բառա... :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
լավ, չեմ ուզում էս թեմայով վիճել...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կի'կ, ես կարամ ասեմ, որտեղ եմ տեսել իրա ղզիկությունը, պարզա, որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտում եմ տեսել, բայց կարամ հիշեցնեմ, կարծեմ մենք նույնիսկ խոսել ենք էդ պահի մասին  :Wink: : Բայց հո անկապ տենց անուններ չեմ կպցնի, հիմք ունեմ:  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

> Կի'կ, ես կարամ ասեմ, որտեղ եմ տեսել իրա ղզիկությունը, պարզա, որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտում եմ տեսել, բայց կարամ հիշեցնեմ, կարծեմ մենք նույնիսկ խոսել ենք էդ պահի մասին : Բայց հո անկապ տենց անուններ չեմ կպցնի, հիմք ունեմ:


che Mrrik jan, ete du en xaxi masin es xosu, erb inq@ dzev tvec u dra patcharov karmir qart stacav myus@, apa da bolorovin himq chi footballistin xzik aselu hamar, ete edpes liner, bolor footballistenr@ xzik klinein dursa galis...
el mi ardaraci, asa &isht em che es pahin...?
de es qez shat em sirum u hargum, dra hamar el chem uzum hetd vi&el , ari teman pakenq, lav?   

p.s. nerexutyun transliti hamar, parzapes aystex hayeren tarer chkan...

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄՏրանսլիտի նոր ձևափոխիչի համար հայերեն տառեր պետք չեն http://hayeren.akumb.am/*

----------


## John

09.07.06 23.00
եզրափակիչ
Իտալիա-Ֆրանսիա

08.07.06 24.00
3-րդ տեղի համար 
Գերմանիա-Պորտուգալիա

կարծում եմ իմ գրած հերթականությամբ էլ տեղեր կգրավեն(1.Իտալիա 2.Ֆրանսիա 
3.Գերմանիա 4.Պորտուգալիա) համենայնդեպս սա իմ ցանկությունն է:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ ցանկությունն էլ ա:

----------


## John

Գերմանիա–Պորտուգալիա 3-1
գոլերը՝
Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր(2),Էմանուել Պետիտ(ինքնագոլ)-Նունու Գոմեշ

Գերմանացիները արժանի հաղթանակ տարան,իսկ Շվայնշտայգերը պարզապես փայլեց։ Շնորհավորում եմ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներին,քանի որ 3-րդ տեղն էլ վատ արդյունք չէ...

----------


## John

Ի դեպ ես տարբերակների մեջ մոռացել էի նշել Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականին,ու իրա փոխարեն նշել էի Ճապոնացիներին :Smile:   կարծում եմ «ուրիշ» քվեարկողները հենց Ֆրանսիացիներին էլ ի նկատի ունեցել են։

----------


## Աբելյան

Այսօր հայտնի կդառնա աշխարհի նոր չեմպիոնը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Գերմանիա–Պորտուգալիա 3-1
> գոլերը՝
> Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր(2),Էմանուել Պետիտ(ինքնագոլ)-Նունու Գոմեշ


Ինքնագոլի հեղինակ դարձավ *Արմանդու* Պետիտը:

----------


## John

> Ինքնագոլի հեղինակ դարձավ *Արմանդու* Պետիտը:


Մերսի ճշտելու համար։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, Իտալիան չեմպիոն է: Բայց ինչու՞ եք էսքան պասիվ: Հիմա մի հատ միջազգային ֆորումում եմ, մարդիկ արդեն փորձում են պարզել Զիդանի արարքի պատճառները:

----------


## otar

լավ խաղ էր  :Jpit: )  դե իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Զիդանի արարքի դրդապատճառներին ... ինձ թվում է` էս կարգի խառը վիճակ ա եղել  "  :Tongue:   :LOL:   ղժա~~~մ վրէէեդ "  մոտաորապես սենց  :Sad:   բայց ինչ ուզում է լինի Զիդանը պետք է իրան կառավարեր  :Think:

----------


## John

Շատ ուրախ եմ,որ Իտալիան հռչակվեց չեմպիոն!  :Smile:   Նրանք ավելի արժանի էին չեմպիոն դառնալու. Շնորհաորում եմ Իտալիայի հավաքականի բոլոր երկրպագուներին!!!
ITALY!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իտալիաս չեմպիոն դառավ!!! Ֆրանսիան էլ երկրորդ տեղ: Էս առաջնությունը ինձ դուր եկավ նրանով, որ իմ սիրած թիմերը առաջի 2 տեղերը բռնեցին, բայց ընդհանուր - էս առաջնությունը չսիրեցի: Նախ. շատ խաղեր ծախած էին: Որինակ` Գերմանիա-Շվեդիա, Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա, Ուկրաինա-Շվեյցարիա և այլն... Հետո. գոլեր սկզբում շատ էին, բայց էս վերջի խաղերում համարյա չկային: Շատ էին դեղին-կարմիր քարտերը: 
Ամեն դեպքում, Իտալիայի համար ուրախ եմ: Տոտտին էլ գնաց թիմից, բայց գնաց որպես չեմպիոն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ Զիդանից ես տենց բան չէի սպասում:

----------


## Bonita

Զիդանը դեմք ա :Ok:   Ետ պահի համար արժեր նայել էտ հոգնած խաղը... :Wink:

----------


## Tatev

> Իսկ Զիդանից ես տենց բան չէի սպասում:


 Եվրոպայի, միջմայրցամաքային գավատակիր, Իսպանիայի,Իտալիայի, Եվրոպայի սուպերգավատակիր, Իտալիայի կրկնակի չեմպիոն, 1998 տ. Աշխարհի չեմպիոն, 2000տ. Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն, Իտալիայի 2000/01տտ. Լավագույն խախացոխ, 1998տ. Ոսկե գնդակի դապնեկիր, ՖԻՖԱյի 1998տ., 2000տ. տարվա խախացոխ և վերջապես 2006տ. Աշխարհի արաջնուտյան լավագույն խախացոխ և ոսկե գնդակի դապնեկիր ԶԻՆԵԴԻՆ ԶԻԴԱՆից իրոք, ոչ ոք այդպիսի բան չեր սպասում...............Այնուամենայնիվ այդպիսի արարքը  պատչար  ունի!!!!!!Իմ կարցիքով արաջին հերտին պետք ե պատժվեր հենց Մատերաձին, քանի որ Զիդանի նման մեց ֆուտբոլիստին անվանել ահաբեկիչ, այն պատչարով, որ նա ալժիրցի ե,   իսկապես ոչ սպորտային պահվացք ե!!!!!!!Դա իմ կարցիքն ե: տէվ  Զիդանը շատերի կարցիքով գեխեցիկ չվարվեց, այնուամենայնիվ ես կասեմ, որ շատ ել լավ արեց, աչքն ել հանեց եդ Մատերաձիի!!!!!!
Իսկ ամենամեխքը Դավիդ Տրեզեգեն եր, Euronews-ով ցույց տվեցին, նենց եր լացում..................

----------


## Աբելյան

Աշխարհի առաջնության լավագույն խաղացող Զիդանը դառավ իրա արարքից մեկ օր հետո:

----------


## Արշակ

> Աշխարհի առաջնության լավագույն խաղացող Զիդանը դառավ իրա արարքից մեկ օր հետո:


 Մի ֆուտբոլային կայքում կարդացի, որ ավանդաբար աշխարհի առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը որոշվում է FIFA-ի մասնագետների կողմից եզրափակիչ խաղի առաջին խաղակեսից անմիջապես հետո՝ ընդմիջման ժամանակ։ Այսինքն՝ Զիդանին ընտրել են մինչև գլխով իտալացուն խփելը։

Ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ, որ Զիդանին են ընտրել։  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Զիդանը մեծագույն սպորցմեններից մեկն է.

Նրա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը  դասագրքային է (  ոչ միայն սպորտում ).

Իսկ մարդկային պահվածքը նույնպես անթերի է և նույնպես օրինակելի .
խոսքը առաջին հերթին մարդկային պատվի և արժանապատվության մասին է .
 Զիդանի ցույց տվեց, որ այն իր մոտ վեր է ամեն ինչից, անգամ ամենա ~~~բաղձալի տիտղոսից.

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ էս թեման պետք է արդեն փակել...

----------


## Gohar

> կարծում եմ իմ գրած հերթականությամբ էլ տեղեր կգրավեն(1.Իտալիա 2.Ֆրանսիա 
> 3.Գերմանիա 4.Պորտուգալիա) համենայնդեպս սա իմ ցանկությունն է:


Հովսեփ ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ 7-րդ զգայարանդ լավ է աշխատել: :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ 7-րդ զգայարանդ լավ է աշխատել:


Ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված շատ գուշակություններ եմ արել…
Վաղը Հայաստան-Ֆինլանդիա խաղն է: Կարծում եմ մերոնք հաղթելու են: Հաշիվն էլ ասե՞մ՝ կարծում եմ 2-1  :Smile:

----------

